

Poll & Stats - Do you think Google should hire Matthew Epstein? - sal2041
http://flipter.com/stats/do-you-think-google-should-hire-matthew-epstein/

======
reso
Its irrelevant. The website stunt will probably get him an interview, then his
performance in that will determine whether he gets hired.

------
sethmbruce
Agreed, It seems like someone should research a company a little more before
he judges what kind of employee their looking for.

